# help, I'm getting close



## ms4ms (Jun 26, 2007)

and I am nervous. I do not want to mess it up now. There are 3 different pictures. One is sideways and my 2 big girls are about 3 feet high and 1 has been in flower since 4-27 and one since 5-27. The little short on was germionated in the flower room and is full of trichomes at 12" tall. It was born 5-27 also. I am worried about taking them at the right time. With my "glass" I can see crystal like coverings on the leaves and the "bud" sites are full of colorful trichomes. If anyone can tell from the pics let me know as you should be able to tell which is which. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 26, 2007)

The trichomes are what you judge by. Firstly they will be clear, then turn opaque, then amber.

You want to harvest when about half of them have turned amber.


----------



## berserker (Jun 26, 2007)

^^^^^Is so right.Here are acouple pics to help you go by.Hope they help and keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------

